# 65 Conv. panel behind seat -under top?



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

A friend owns a 65 GTO conv. He asked me to see if anyone could tell him where and how a panel fastens behind the rear seat and under the top storage. He said it was to hide the back of the seat from trunk area. 
Any idea what he is asking and needing?


----------



## baba67 (Nov 26, 2015)

I think you may be inquiring about the Trunk Divider panel?
Ames carries many of them in stock.


----------

